# ngara flamebacks



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

does anyboby know how old these cichlids have to be before they colour up?
Mine is about 2" and still black. It does have the verticle bars though.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

It depends on several things such as how comfortable the fish is in your tank. Tankmates play a huge roll in this because if you have more aggressive fish in there this guy may not color up until he can hold his own. 

And 2 inches is still very small and very young in my opinion. I would say at least a few more months and another inch or two.
--
Paul


----------



## dynamite07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Peacocks are funny when it comes to colouring up. Some colour up at 2 inches but it's true that tankmates play a role. I had a red empress that didn't colour up until 3.5 inches. I thought he never would! He coloured up after a blue cobalt passed away.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

If the fish never 'showed' colour before, there is the possibility you could have a female. Just something to think about.


----------

